# Speechless



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and the best bit..... a top mounted bonnet scoop for a normally aspirated engine....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks like its been thrown up from godzillia's stomach!


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG! Thats one of the worst cars i have ever seen, let alone the worst Skyline!!! GOD HELP THAT PERSON!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw that on Barry Boys website, it is totallly shocking. I bet Max Power love it.

It must be running loads of power, to need a double spoiler like that!!!:lamer:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

oh dear i dont think any air would get throught that hideous mesh anyway!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think if I was Exedy, Alpine, Tein etc. I'd be suing the owner right now for defamation of brand


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> I think if I was Exedy, Alpine, Tein etc. I'd be suing the owner right now for defamation of brand


well isnt that a genuine Tomei air intake on the bonnett


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

You haven't seen the best bit. All the stickers are glow-in-the-dark fluorescent!! :nervous::nervous: 

Somebody please post the night shots, seen them on here before!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

:runaway::runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats got to be an ironic wind up right

otherwise, what is the mental timeline for performing those mods.

mook


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

*Holy S h;t.*



Fuggles said:


> I think if I was Exedy, Alpine, Tein etc. I'd be suing the owner right now for defamation of brand


Just think there is someone that insane behind the wheel of a car,there has being a couple over the top photos on here lately but this wins hands down,he is missing a GTROC sticker maybe Fuggles could find out who he or she is and send them one,good advertisement for the club everyone is sure to look.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i just noticed the guy on the right in the first pic, i think he's in agreement with us!

mook


----------



## belly (Jun 5, 2008)

WTF?????? Surely Not!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd be suprised if those intakes even work


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

did Andy Pandy buy a GTR?


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> i just noticed the guy on the right in the first pic, i think he's in agreement with us!
> 
> mook


that or just out of sight of camera view there's a mental health officer just about to put a straight jacket on him & delivery him to the funny farm - looks like he's getting his arms ready for it - deserves one of that's his mess - jeez!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Is this real??? I agree with Mookistar; this has got to be a wind up?!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Have you noticed the wind deflectors on the door handles? LOL!!!
To make it more aerodynamically, after all the intakes and screw-ons ruined the cw


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i just noticed something even funnier than all that

take a closer look at the bonnet


LMFAO!

wonder what it says now


mook


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wot does it mean? Berbatov?


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dimitar Berbatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


??? Possibly?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

last season he was Tottenham Hotspur's star striker.

then he got sold to Manchester United in a move that upset most Spurs fans and has ended up a hated player becasue of it.

lol

i wonder wether he bought some "is a ****" stickers to go underneath it

mook


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only a spurs fan could ruin a car like that :thumbsup:



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't tell me.

It was 'built' by that world reknowned Spanish Tuner who has done those top drawer Evo's running 800HP thanks to the singh head modifications. John, did you check with the owner?

DaveG


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

That is just hidious.... uke:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think we should list all the car clubs we don't like, get the owners details and pay for them to join


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

you guys are lucky i have to see that everyday i live near him, you should see it in the night more lights than santa caulses christmas tree:chuckle:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Well it is almost Halloween--maybe the cars just trying its costume on...uke:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

dylan said:


> you guys are lucky i have to see that everyday i live near him, you should see it in the night more lights than santa caulses christmas tree:chuckle:


Please please please, leave a note saying how much the GTR club and forum love the car, and want him to sign up :chuckle:


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

i will do i did ask him to race once he told me its a show car he dont race!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NO!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Tell him next year he can enter the Modified Live Show n Shine and we wont even charge him entry if he does  Oh, and if he does he is NOT parking on the GTROC stand!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Interesting how no-one yet has mentioned it has GTR badges on it and yet it's not even a GTR! Strange how people missed that


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Interesting how no-one yet has mentioned it has GTR badges on it and yet it's not even a GTR! Strange how people missed that


Oh no, I noticed, all like, 35 of them. Im trying my best to supress the urge to find him and do something horrible lol. ITS GOT AN STi HOOD SCOOP FOR JEBUS SAKE!


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

IVE GOT HIS ADDRESS LOL!!!!!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Interesting how no-one yet has mentioned it has GTR badges on it and yet it's not even a GTR! Strange how people missed that


Now thats my understanding of what a SkyBarge and a liner is - all rolled into one!

Personally I think its an abomination uke:

but if the guy has done it as a whined up - Its perfect! I'd hire his services any day with that kind of skill.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

dylan said:


> IVE GOT HIS ADDRESS LOL!!!!!!


Oh no dont tell me that, wait what am i doing... MY HANDS ARE MOVING ON THEYRE OWN! BOOKING A FLIGHT TO THE UK! SECURING FUNDS FOR BEATING OBJECTS?! HELP MY HANDS HAVE GONE MAD!! THEY WILL STOP AT NOTHING!!! NOOOOOO! ...and stuff lol


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

LIKE I SAID IVE SPOKEN TO HIM ITS A POLISH GUY DOESNT REALLY SPEAK ANY ENGLISH AND A DO ALSO ASSUME HE IS BLIND OR A SLIGHT BIT LOOPY ITS NOT A WIND UP ITS THE REAL THING, EVERYDAY CAR.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

OK ok new idea. We buy it LEAVE IT EXACTLY AS IT IS! and make it crazy stomping fast! Like insane fast! at least then it would be funny to go Ferrari stomping in something so goofy looking lol


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

someone needs to write that car off, ram mookistar's metro into it j/k

seriously thats taking the piss


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

is it afasand beehachpee?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

hahahaha no way!
love it!
i thought the ones the other week were good but wow he has taken that award by far!
if only it was running a rips rb30 or similar, but somehow i dont think it is. . . . . 

Rob at RIPS, if reading this is your new car to hit 8 secs in with a standard engine!

I would actually fly over to NZ and kiss your shoes! haha


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Your last chance to purchase this piece of art:
Auto Trader UK - NISSAN SKYLINE 2.5 Single Turbo 4dr Gts-t


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

£5500 is the bloke on crack!! There's no way that will sell!!

Anyone fancy going to see it for a laugh?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

London chop shop have been at it again?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

i guess he's never heard the saying "less is more" lol


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

damn!

how can somebody do that uke:


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

ooh his description mentions a "Manuel" transmission. I only have an OEM 5 spd Manual. A Manuel transmission sounds much classier and enigmatic.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

LOOK!!!

You too can become the new owner of this classic piece of s**t! uke:

Auto Trader UK - NISSAN SKYLINE 2.5 Single Turbo 4dr Gts-t

*EDIT* Oops, repost - sorry!


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

I love the way the bonnet scoop lights up! Pure class!!


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

you must be joking!!! 5500£ for a classic piece of *insert own word/words of choice describing how horrible this car is*

you have to pay me 5500£ to take it as it would go to restoring this 4 door edition back to original shape and look


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG Absolutley SHOCKING, what was goin through that persons mind???????


ps do they own a labrador or a white stick lol


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I want those type-r seat cushions for my car :clap:


----------

